# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Any info on C. ×timahensis

## Royston

Just order this Cryptocoryne ´timahensis from a local aquarium together with my other crypt (bullosa) anyone tried growing it submerge. And willing to share their experience?

So far I only know it can be found in Singapore.

----------


## illumbomb

Hi Royston, which local aquarium can we buy C. timahensis from? They are found growing in water filled with dead plant debris so the water condition should be acidic in nature. It is not a common plant available so I don't think there are much information available out there on how to cultivate it well in submersed condition...

----------


## hwchoy

in fact this is a natural hybrid found only on Bukit Timah Hill. It is highly endangered and I'm not sure if what they have is really _C._ ×_timahensis_ (written in such a way to denote that it is a natural hybrid).

----------


## hwchoy

the timahensis page from Bastmeijer's The Crypt Pages

http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptoc...y/tim/tim.html

I would also remind people the heavy fine of $10,000 for collecting from a Nature Reserve.

----------


## Royston

I got it from a "friend" I've requested a different few "different plants" from that shop I have no idea it is highly endangered. 

Anyway today just got the plant there is a date label some time in Sep last year the previous owner may have tried to grow it emersed. It seems rather small for a crypt to be growing for about 9mths.

Will try to take a photo of it & post it here.

----------


## hwchoy

you need to take good care of it in case it really is _C._ ×_timahensis_ as it is found in only one pond in the wild and any sudden habitat change there (say the water got drained) will wipe out the whole population.

given its natural habitat, I would suggest you do not plant it completely emersed, but probably maintain 2cm of water. make sure no mozzies hor.

----------

